# what to do



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

i purchased a snake on the classifieds and the seller has taken the money and not sent the snake.i have pm'd,emailed,tried several phone numbers and they are now not responding,last contact was two weeks ago.
is there any way of getting the money back or the snake for that matter.
i payed a deposit via paypal so can open a dispute,but the remainder was payed via check.
any advise appreciated.:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dont think you can get money back, keep trying!!!! keep ringin and emailing etc etc !


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you cancel the cheque?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do you know their address??


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Cancel the cheque, this can be done up to 12 months after it was cashed.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The only real way to stop these thieves is to NAME & SHAME, that way no one else will get stung

What area do they live in


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> The only real way to stop these thieves is to NAME & SHAME, that way no one else will get stung
> 
> What area do they live in


what gets at me most is that it,s a shop


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

a shop on the forum?
Which one? SPill the beans


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

jav07 said:


> i purchased a snake on the classifieds and the seller has taken the money and not sent the snake.i have pm'd,emailed,tried several phone numbers and they are now not responding,last contact was two weeks ago.
> is there any way of getting the money back or the snake for that matter.
> i payed a deposit via paypal so can open a dispute,but the remainder was payed via check.
> any advise appreciated.:bash:


LEGAL ADVISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! take em 2court


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Well thats even better, at least you can get your moey back, print all your reciepts off, copy your bank statement to show the cheque going through and send these to hatings council, who are the licensing body or get someone local to pop into the shop,

ill do it if you want


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Name and shame them??:-x

If that dont work and you dont get your money or the snake there's only one thing for it!!

Go to the address and take it by force!:lol2:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

the thing is they were having problems with finding a courier,when i last spoke two weeks ago they were ready to send it,then nothing.
i even told them they could keep the deposit for the time they held him for me,but refund the cheque,still nothing


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> Name and shame them??:-x
> 
> If that dont work and you dont get your money or the snake there's only one thing for it!!
> 
> Go to the address and take it by force!:lol2:


if i could of collected i dont think i would of had this trouble


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

awwww hunni thats a shame hopefully its just crossed wires but if it isnt i too would name and shame them so nobody else gets done by them


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

so far still no response,the bank cannot reverse the cheque so not sure what to do next legal/police


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

jav07 said:


> so far still no response,the bank cannot reverse the cheque so not sure what to do next legal/police


did they tell you why?

tell them the money has been stolen. you should be able to cancel any cheque you like.

Surely if you know the address then it's a simple matter of a trip there (wherever it may be)

mason


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Im going through the same thing! Someone from this forum said they would courier a african bullfrog and its tank to me for next day delivery. I paid via paypal and never received it. 
After arguing on msn he told me he sent via ROYAL MAIL which I specifically told him NOT to do. He apparently had a receipt that he was going to scan me, but never did. He has apparently claimed against royal mail which to get a refund was going to take 28 days. That was a loonng time ago. Grrr.... I did a dispute with paypal and then went on my side but cant recover the funds. He hasnt been back on this forum since it happened.

Goodluck sorting your problem out.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> did they tell you why?
> 
> tell them the money has been stolen. you should be able to cancel any cheque you like.
> 
> ...


its a nine hour round trip,and i dont drive,the bank said because its a shop they couldn't do anything as it has been cashed.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

if a visit is not possible, and you get no joy sending someone else in, then a firm letter stating that they have 7 days to provide said goods and service or to make a full refund, failure to do so will result in legal action with no further communications.

Then send it recorded del, allow 7 days, then issue a summons in the small claims court.

This does cost, but can be built into the claim.

if they still dont do anything, then you will get judgement and can call in the bailifs.

This is only any good if they have goods that will cover your claim, I have a judgement against someone, from a different forum, who pretended to be someone else, and lied about sending payments. Now she has a ccj on her file for 6 years and I can call in the bailifs at any time, if i thought she had anything worth taking !


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> if a visit is not possible, and you get no joy sending someone else in, then a firm letter stating that they have 7 days to provide said goods and service or to make a full refund, failure to do so will result in legal action with no further communications.
> 
> Then send it recorded del, allow 7 days, then issue a summons in the small claims court.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advise,have left a message on the answer phone,will get a letter wrote and sent today.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I know who jav07 is talking about but its not my place to say, I would just start a thread with "so on so, come here" and ask whats up, the person in question wa sonline here a coupel days ago.

they can then explain whats goin on and sort it out...hopefully.

there are defo members here local enough to them to go down there on your behalf.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Tell me who they are, send me a copy of the payment details and ill go in for you, i am not far from hastings


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Didnt relise they were in Hastings !

As it happens, I go to Hastings quite a bit, its in my sales area for my 'proper job' going there tommorow !

As steve said, pm the details and I am sure one of us can pop in for a word.

Getting the snake up to u may be an issue as we dont use any carrier for reptiles, but sure we can get something sorted.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

jav07...
yourv been online but not back to this thread...

hows thinsg going?
have you contacted queen B and fat Albert again and or have they got back to you?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> jav07...
> yourv been online but not back to this thread...
> 
> hows thinsg going?
> have you contacted queen B and fat Albert again and or have they got back to you?


left another message and got someone on it,so just got to wait and see now:bash:
will keep you informed


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

jav07 said:


> i purchased a snake on the classifieds and the seller has taken the money and not sent the snake.i have pm'd,emailed,tried several phone numbers and they are now not responding,last contact was two weeks ago.
> is there any way of getting the money back or the snake for that matter.
> i payed a deposit via paypal so can open a dispute,but the remainder was payed via check.
> any advise appreciated.:bash:


Hi If you can PM me the sellers details please, obviously I do not want this happening to anyone else via the forum.


----------



## lams7754 (Jul 29, 2005)

I am in Hastings on friday, so i will be happy to talk to the shop for you, i only know of one shop in Hastings that sells reps


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just get your posse together. get that money.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Where does the idea the shop is in Hastings come from?? its not in Hastings.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Catherine896 said:


> Im going through the same thing! Someone from this forum said they would courier a african bullfrog and its tank to me for next day delivery. I paid via paypal and never received it.
> After arguing on msn he told me he sent via ROYAL MAIL which I specifically told him NOT to do. He apparently had a receipt that he was going to scan me, but never did. He has apparently claimed against royal mail which to get a refund was going to take 28 days. That was a loonng time ago. Grrr.... I did a dispute with paypal and then went on my side but cant recover the funds. He hasnt been back on this forum since it happened.
> 
> Goodluck sorting your problem out.


I thought is was illegal to send live animals through Royal Mail???


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

throught the mail!!! blooming hell.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I thought is was illegal to send live animals through Royal Mail???


You are correct mate.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I thought is was illegal to send live animals through Royal Mail???


 
yes the only thing u can send is inverts


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I dont know who this seller is, but if you paid by cheque two weeks ago... you had to send the cheque by mail, it had to be received then taken to the bank... then you are looking at up to 5 working days for the cheque to clear... so thy probably had your money (if it has been cashed) thursday or friday this week? so while people are shouting for court action, and mobs are being organised for putting heads on spikes.... maybe (just maybe) there is an explaination why they havnt been able to reply or send the snake yet?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

t-bo said:


> I dont know who this seller is, but if you paid by cheque two weeks ago... you had to send the cheque by mail, it had to be received then taken to the bank... then you are looking at up to 5 working days for the cheque to clear... so thy probably had your money (if it has been cashed) thursday or friday this week? so while people are shouting for court action, and mobs are being organised for putting heads on spikes.... maybe (just maybe) there is an explaination why they havnt been able to reply or send the snake yet?


the cheque was sent and cashed around the start of sept,i did give them time to respond and the benifit of the doubt...you make it sound like i just want a lynch mob after them.
and no the shop is not in hasting.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

it was tarantualabarn who first mentioned hastings.. odd lol

Di you pm fazer as requested dude?
and the person who runs the shop was on this forum posting on the 1st of october which is quite a bit after the cheque was cashed etc.
are you still having no luck gettin hold of them?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> it was tarantualabarn who first mentioned hastings.. odd lol
> 
> Di you pm fazer as requested dude?
> and the person who runs the shop was on this forum posting on the 1st of october which is quite a bit after the cheque was cashed etc.
> are you still having no luck gettin hold of them?


yep pm sent,saw them on the 1st of oct and pm,d them,someone off the forum is trying to sort it for me now


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

jav07 said:


> the cheque was sent and cashed around the start of sept,i did give them time to respond and the benifit of the doubt...you make it sound like i just want a lynch mob after them.
> and no the shop is not in hasting.


Sorry lol 

I thought this just happened two weeks ago! if they had your money since September then of course there is a problem. 

But what was said between you both during the times you were able to speak to them? hopefully the shop concerned isnt going out of business or you could loose your money. If they are still trading im sure you'll get your money or snake one way or another.. unless there is more to it.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

t-bo said:


> Sorry lol
> 
> I thought this just happened two weeks ago! if they had your money since September then of course there is a problem.
> 
> But what was said between you both during the times you were able to speak to them? hopefully the shop concerned isnt going out of business or you could loose your money. If they are still trading im sure you'll get your money or snake one way or another.. unless there is more to it.


spoke to them repeatedly,on phone and via email,there was a problem with the courier,while they tried to find one,i tried to find someone to collect,i spoke to them again and they had found a courier then nothing,no contact at all,they have my contact details and i have left messages on their phone but nothing.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

That's well out of order, I hope you get your snake, and they should chuck in some freebies for you too!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

been told the snake was sold,refund in the post....will see what happens


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

fingers crossed.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> fingers crossed.


we will see


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mmm, interesting as to why its sold, and when?

if before your cheque arrived, its pretty sh*tty to cash it, if after well begs the question why, maybe they thought best to sell to a customer in the shop rather than mess ith a carrier, but why so long for a refund?

Still, as long as you get the cash back, thats prob the best you can hope for now.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> mmm, interesting as to why its sold, and when?
> 
> if before your cheque arrived, its pretty sh*tty to cash it, if after well begs the question why, maybe they thought best to sell to a customer in the shop rather than mess ith a carrier, but why so long for a refund?
> 
> Still, as long as you get the cash back, thats prob the best you can hope for now.


sold two days ago, over a month after they cashed the cheque sold by accident.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

That is not all you can do... as soon as you have your money back, name and shame them! If it was only sold 2 days ago, then that means they had it for ages, and were purposely avoiding you. Remember, you owe them *NOTHING*


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Just curious


----------



## Lemon Line (Dec 23, 2007)

hope you get the money back!


----------

